# Statilia maculata (Thunberg, 1784)



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 12, 2007)

Statilia maculata (Thunberg, 1784)


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice mantis


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

The second pictures are always great, looks like he is trying to hear something, This species is nice.


----------



## Kriss (Sep 12, 2007)

Very good pics and a very nice mantid.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks folks, just try to share as much as I can.

Luke


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Luke. Haven't come across this species before.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 16, 2007)

Another female specimen, showing rusted red color hue, this color morph changing makes this species interesting.


----------

